# Bodymax CF475 (CF485 Red edition) purchase from Powerhouse Fitness



## leebo87

Hi everyone,

First time poster here and thought I'd write an informative post on my recent purchase from powerhouse fitness.

I recently decided to part with a fairly sizeable chunk of cash and build a modest home gym in my garage. My nearest gym is 30+ minutes away and my nearest half decent gym is even further.

After doing a bit of research and look for something in my budget I've decided to go for the CF475 red edition premium strength package from powerhouse fitness. I phoned them up after reading they're more likely to throw something in/give a nice discount if you phone them rather than order online.

I called them first thing on Sunday morning and spoke to a guy who told me the best price they do is online as everything is already heavily reduced. Tried to haggle a little but he wasn't having it so politely put the phone down and figured I'd call back in a few hours to see if I get a different response. Glad I did. Spoke to a lady this time who gave me a 10% discount and threw in some dip bars . Very good customer service from her , answered all my q's.

Was told however that my order was out of stock but that stock was due by the end of the week. I could have the rack, bench and weights by the 17th sept and everything else 2 weeks later. I was ok with that but a little annoyed as the cage was 'in stock' on their site.

Havent heard anything from them in a week so emailed them today and was told the earliest I'd get the first part of my order at the end of this week. Already later than promised on the phone.

I'll let you know when I hear from them again. Hopefully when they arrange delivery!


----------



## Kristina

Welcome. Great story, I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Have a read in the 'Equipment' section?


----------



## leebo87

**UPDATE**

Sigh. I was hoping to be able to give positive feedback on a job well done by powerhouse fitness but sadly that's not going to happen today.

On Tuesday last week I called Powerhouse to inquire about the dispatch of my order as I had no communication from them since placing the order. I was told my rack would only be arriving in the country on the 17th and to expect dispatch by the end of the week. I call them again on Thursday to arrange the delivery details and again on Friday to check there had been no problems with the dispatch. Apparently there hadn't been any issue and it had been dispatched for a Saturday morning delivery with M&H Logistics.

Excited, I woke up early on Saturday and waited. And waited and waited. By 12:30pm there was still no sign of a delivery truck so I decided to call powerhouse. The First Lady I spoke to told it had the status of being delivered - obviously rubbish - so she put me through to the dispatch team. I spoke to a bloke there and he sad it was still out for delivery and that it should be there by 2pm but it could be anytime.

So I waited. And waited. A cutely aware that I was wasting my weekend. I decided to call M&H Logistics directly to see if they could get in touch with the driver. No such luck. There offices are closed at the weekend. So I carried on waiting. And by midnight there was still nothing.

This morning I've tried calling powerhouse but only their sales shops are open and they can't give me any information regarding my order. I have to wait until tomorrow. This is incredibly frustrating. Not just the disappointment of not receiving my goods, but waiting all day, wasting a Saturday and knowing that it's quite likely I'll have to wait at least another week before I have to go through it all over again.

Note that it has always been me, the customer, who has had to do all of the ringing around and chasing up. Appalling customer service for this day and age. I'll write my next update when I hear anything from powerhouse next.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

leebo87 said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Sigh. I was hoping to be able to give positive feedback on a job well done by powerhouse fitness but sadly that's not going to happen today.
> 
> On Tuesday last week I called Powerhouse to inquire about the dispatch of my order as I had no communication from them since placing the order. I was told my rack would only be arriving in the country on the 17th and to expect dispatch by the end of the week. I call them again on Thursday to arrange the delivery details and again on Friday to check there had been no problems with the dispatch. Apparently there hadn't been any issue and it had been dispatched for a Saturday morning delivery with M&H Logistics.
> 
> Excited, I woke up early on Saturday and waited. And waited and waited. By 12:30pm there was still no sign of a delivery truck so I decided to call powerhouse. The First Lady I spoke to told it had the status of being delivered - obviously rubbish - so she put me through to the dispatch team. I spoke to a bloke there and he sad it was still out for delivery and that it should be there by 2pm but it could be anytime.
> 
> So I waited. And waited. A cutely aware that I was wasting my weekend. I decided to call M&H Logistics directly to see if they could get in touch with the driver. No such luck. There offices are closed at the weekend. So I carried on waiting. And by midnight there was still nothing.
> 
> This morning I've tried calling powerhouse but only their sales shops are open and they can't give me any information regarding my order. I have to wait until tomorrow. This is incredibly frustrating. Not just the disappointment of not receiving my goods, but waiting all day, wasting a Saturday and knowing that it's quite likely I'll have to wait at least another week before I have to go through it all over again.
> 
> Note that it has always been me, the customer, who has had to do all of the ringing around and chasing up. Appalling customer service for this day and age. I'll write my next update when I hear anything from powerhouse next.


That's appalling.


----------



## dannyls25

they talk Crap , i went in to a store and got a pretty big discount of the list price online ,

and a pair of 27.5 kg rubber dumbells and cable machine but thats a different story


----------



## BLUE(UK)

dannyls25 said:


> they talk Crap , i went in to a store and got a pretty big discount of the list price online ,
> 
> and a pair of 27.5 kg rubber dumbells and cable machine but thats a different story


But did they deliver? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This is quite useful for me as I'm moving house next month and will be setting up a gym in the garage. Was looking at powerhouse fitness stuff or gymratz. Think I'll stick with gymratz as their stuff looks better quality as well as hearing their service is good too.


----------



## Prince Adam

I recon powerhouse have bugger all stock, due to money problems?

They tend to take batches of orders then order the gear in from china.

Almost like they are drop shipping!


----------



## dannyls25

BLUE(UK) said:


> But did they deliver? :whistling:


They delivered it to the store in batley then I pickd it up, I have ordered sum 2o kg plates of there website which came within about 3 days. So not to bad. They defintly give you discounts in store tho I must of saved about £500 maybe more


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet

Order the gymano rack from eBay. Decent enough for a home gym and next day delivery. You'll save a couple of hundred £ too


----------



## GCMAX

Sorry to hear you had bad service. I bought the CF485 Power Rack from them along with bars, bench, weights. Got a good discount from them, over £100 and they delivered on time. I would personally recommend them as the gear is quality: rack does not budge when you are squatting or benching and the adjustable incline bench is as tough as a commercial one.

I want some dip bar attachments from them for the rack I bought but they re out of stock at the moment, also could do with some more 5kg plates for the olympic dumbbells I bought and will probably go for the lat pulldows and pulley row attachment at some stage when I get some more dough.


----------



## GCMAX

Mackeral_Fillet said:


> Order the gymano rack from eBay. Decent enough for a home gym and next day delivery. You'll save a couple of hundred £ too


Had a look at the gymano, it's okay if you are training light, or want to save money but is it rigid? Max weight is pretty poor for a power rack.

Gymano Gym - 495lbs (5 plates) 253lbs for lat rowing attachment.

CF485 Rack - 798lbs (8 plates) 400lbs for lat rowing attachment.

Personally I wouldn't feel safe if I was a few pounds away from the max suggested weight (at least 50-100lbs less than max is recommended with most power racks) so for the gymano you should probably only use up to 4 plates.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet

GCMAX said:


> Had a look at the gymano, it's okay if you are training light, or want to save money but is it rigid? Max weight is pretty poor for a power rack.
> 
> Gymano Gym - 495lbs (5 plates) 253lbs for lat rowing attachment.
> 
> CF485 Rack - 798lbs (8 plates) 400lbs for lat rowing attachment.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't feel safe if I was a few pounds away from the max suggested weight (at least 50-100lbs less than max is recommended with most power racks) so for the gymano you should probably only use up to 4 plates.


I only do tricep pulldown on the lat attachment. For back I do bent rows, deadlifts and chins 

For squats and bench it's more than enough for my strength - it's rated for 225kg and I'm not gonna be squatting that any time soon!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Ginger Ben said:


> This is quite useful for me as I'm moving house next month and will be setting up a gym in the garage. Was looking at powerhouse fitness stuff or gymratz. Think I'll stick with gymratz as their stuff looks better quality as well as hearing their service is good too.


i used gymratz, very good service.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I got the same model from Powerhouse last year, and it arrived 3 days after I ordered it. Brilliant bit of kit - it's like training inside a tank.

I've heard some horror stories about their customer service though. Seems to really let them down.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Prince Adam said:


> I recon powerhouse have bugger all stock, due to money problems?
> 
> They tend to take batches of orders then order the gear in from china.
> 
> Almost like they are drop shipping!


Most companies drop ship mate. When you buy a washing machine online do you think the website owner orders his little elves to load up the van? No chance, he send an email over to the wholesaler and keeps the profit. Even argos and home base do it on their large items that are home delivery only.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i used gymratz, very good service.


Did you get a rack from them? Which one if so?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you get a rack from them? Which one if so?


http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-multi-press-rack-package

this is what i got, was a lot pricier when i got it too. its very sturdy for benching, pressing and squats. Oh and rackpulls too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snorbitz1uk said:


> http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-multi-press-rack-package
> 
> this is what i got, was a lot pricier when i got it too. its very sturdy for benching, pressing and squats. Oh and rackpulls too.


Cool. Cheers. I'm thinking of the power tec cage but not sure at the moment. I like the bench they do as you can add a ham curl and leg extn on to it which is handy as I can't squat due to knackered back.


----------

